# Questions about my Twisp



## Dillon

Hi All,

Nice to see such an active forum. I received my Twisp on Saturday, and have a few questions. Reading this forum, I went and had a look at the JustFog 1453, I see that the starter pack comes with double of everything compare to the Twisp, for the same price. I feel a little ripped off now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dillon

sorry for all the questions. I read that its advisable to only use the twisp refill liquid. Looking at their site, they seem to only offer two strengths, zero or 18mg per mil Nicotine. Do other providers offer alternative strengths and is it safe to use with the twisp?


----------



## Yiannaki

Dillon said:


> sorry for all the questions. I read that its advisable to only use the twisp refill liquid. Looking at their site, they seem to only offer two strengths, zero or 18mg per mil Nicotine. Do other providers offer alternative strengths and is it safe to use with the twisp?


It's more than safe to use other liquids in the twisp bud.

There are a bunch of local liquid manufacturers who stock a range of nicotine strengths. 

Have a look at the following vendors:

www.vapourmountain.co.za
www.vapeking.co.za
www.skybluevaping.co.za
www.craftvapour.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dillon

I have been using the liquid that comes with the starter pack (tobacco #1 flavour ) I find it very sweet, any recommendations on other flavours not so sweet or are they all sweet?


----------



## Andre

Dillon said:


> I have been using the liquid that comes with the starter pack (tobacco #1 flavour ) I find it very sweet, any recommendations on other flavours not so sweet or are they all sweet?


When I started out, everything was too sweet for me too. Even today I cannot have too much of a desert joose. What worked for me was Huntsman and Dark Horse, NETs (naturally extracted tobaccos) from Heather's Heavenly Vapes. Available at www.juicyjoes.co.za. They have relocated to Cape Town, but I believe the site should be functional by Friday again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Philip Bartholomew

Hi Dillon. The Twisp Clearo (made by Janty), has been copied by numerous factories. Twisp has the exclusivity for the original Clearo and any similar looking devices branded differently are copies i'm afraid. You are welcome to email the details of the store to info@twisp.co.za and we can investigate.


----------



## Philip Bartholomew

Dillon said:


> I have been using the liquid that comes with the starter pack (tobacco #1 flavour ) I find it very sweet, any recommendations on other flavours not so sweet or are they all sweet?


Hi Dillon, you could try the Toasted flavour which is certainly less sweet.


----------



## Dillon

Hi Philip, I sent a message from the website yesterday inquiring about the various strengths, not had a reply yet.


----------



## Philip Bartholomew

Dillon said:


> Hi Philip, I sent a message from the website yesterday inquiring about the various strengths, not had a reply yet.


Thats not good, I will follow up and see what happened... Any idea which address you mailed?


----------



## Dillon

A few concerns about my twisp, when I fill it, I end up with liquid all over the twisp. I try and be as careful as possible when inserting the fluid nib into the tank and when it is removed, but I still end up with liquid on the twisp. Its like it leaks from somewhere. After I wipe it and start using it, all is fine.

Second concern, when I draw, there is a sound like air is been drawn in from somewhere, is that normal.

Sorry for hijacking this post.


----------



## Silver

Hi all

I have created this thread for those that want to ask questions about their Twisp products.

I will be moving several questions from the other Twisp review thread. No point cluttering that thread with questions and issues about the device. That thread was for reviews.

Please note this is in the general forum, so while the official Twisp members (@Philip Bartholomew et al) are allowed to answer direct questions about the product or offer assistance and advice on how to fix a specific issue that a member has asked - the rule about no punting in the general forums still prevails. So please do not suggest other products or alternative juices etc. 

When you guys (Twisp) sign up for your own sub-forum which I am aware is underway, you are free to market your products and upcoming products as much as you like in there.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Dillon said:


> A few concerns about my twisp, when I fill it, I end up with liquid all over the twisp. I try and be as careful as possible when inserting the fluid nib into the tank and when it is removed, but I still end up with liquid on the twisp. Its like it leaks from somewhere. After I wipe it and start using it, all is fine.
> 
> Second concern, when I draw, there is a sound like air is been drawn in from somewhere, is that normal.
> 
> Sorry for hijacking this post.



Hi @Dillon, I would have thought you maybe had something wrong with your Twisp if there was liquid always all over the place. But because you say when you wipe it is is fine - that puzzles me. Maybe its the way you are filling.

On your second concern, yes, it is normal. All vaping devices draw in air from somewhere so that you can inhale it. It has to draw in air from somewhere. You will see small airholes on the twisp too. If you cover one of them with your finger, you will feel it gets "tighter". If you cover all of them you won't be able to pull air through the tip.

I'd suggest if you have any other problems, you go to one of the Twisp kiosks and ask them to check it out for you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Philip Bartholomew

Sounds like maybe your tank is cracked. If you wiggle the atomiser you will see if there is any movement. You could take to a store to check also, thanks.


----------



## Bonez007

You could check out Hurricane Vapes Cavendish Tobaccos, which I find to be less sweet. Also Tarks Reserve Matador. I have a mate who vapes on Matador on his Twisp device. Although it doesn't have the full flavour like it would on a dripping atomizer, it still is a power packer juice. I believe these juices contain naturally extracted tobaccos, so your coil life may be reduced.

You can find tarks at VapeMob and Hurricane Vapes at Cloud Flavour.

Also, don't give up on sweet juices, you may find that on occasion you will crave for a sweet Vape, or something different than your all day juice - I know I do

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dillon

would the justfog 1453 work on the twisp? I carry my twist around in my pocket and almost always seem to have liquid in the mouth piece. Are there any health concerns having the liquid directly on your lips or in your mouth?

http://vapeshop.co.za/JustFog-Maxi-Twisp-1453-Clearo?search=JustFog 1453#all


----------



## Silver

Dillon said:


> would the justfog 1453 work on the twisp? I carry my twist around in my pocket and almost always seem to have liquid in the mouth piece. Are there any health concerns having the liquid directly on your lips or in your mouth?
> 
> http://vapeshop.co.za/JustFog-Maxi-Twisp-1453-Clearo?search=JustFog 1453#all



Hi @Dillon
I have moved your post to this thread to keep the other one for reviews
Please in future post questions in this thread rather
Thanks

On your questions, yes, you can use the Twisp battery to power the Justfog 1453. I have done so myself and it works because the coils are very similar if not identical

As for juice on the lips, no major health concerns in my view unless you are swallowing a whole bottle of liquid. I have often gotten a drop or two of e-liquid on my mouth and i have had no health issues from it that i know of


----------



## Cat

The justfog MAXI clearo was initially a slight improvement, because it has a normal round mouthpiece, vapour seemed better, but the big improvement was when i got EVOD 1 clearos and stuck the MAXI and Twisp clearos away, never to use again. ...Go for it.


----------



## Dillon

Thanks again for all the help. From the sounds of it, twisp seems to be a quality product. This morning however, when I unscrewed the battery from the charger and tried to attache it to the clearo, it just turned and turned. I tried screwing it back on the charger and it screwed in fine. Is this a common problem or have I just got a faulty product?


----------



## audiophile011

Dillon said:


> Thanks again for all the help. From the sounds of it, twisp seems to be a quality product. This morning however, when I unscrewed the battery from the charger and tried to attache it to the clearo, it just turned and turned. I tried screwing it back on the charger and it screwed in fine. Is this a common problem or have I just got a faulty product?



Hey bud.

I own 3 twisp clearos, as well as an istick and aspire nautilus. Twisps are brilliant little devices - slightly pricey, but for that you get a quality product. Never had a single issue with any of mine. They do have "moods", whereby if you let the coil over saturate, it tends to gurgle and produce less vapor, but even with there temperamental tendencies, I rely on them more than my nautilus for my ADV. 

ANyway, with regard to your question - the twisp devices have a spring loaded battery connection - if dust or muck gets in there, it can get stuck. Give it a clean with an ear-bud and some rubbing alcohol, and then push the atomizer and battery together while screwing.


----------



## Dillon

Hi Audiophile011, My device is only 2 weeks old, should dust have collected so quickly? I will give it a try any ways, really anoid though, was just getting use to using it and now have to go back to normal cigarettes.


----------



## audiophile011

Dillon said:


> Hi Audiophile011, My device is only 2 weeks old, should dust have collected so quickly? I will give it a try any ways, really anoid though, was just getting use to using it and now have to go back to normal cigarettes.



Hey Dillon

My first twisp was "inherited" after a few months of use, and it didn't seem like it had a spring-loaded action of any sort. However, my new twisps were like that right out of the box - I had to apply a bit of pressure to the battery and clearo to get the thread to take. I don't think its abnormal - just that the springs are still stiff from the factory. If you don't come right with a bit of force (obviously don't force the thread, just apply press the two together), visit one of the twisp stalls - they are very helpful from my experience.

BTW, I'm now 2 weeks off the stinkies thanks to my twisps. Don't lose hope man. After smoking for nearly 12 years, I thought it wasn't possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## audiophile011

I just took my new ones apart to check now - even after 2 weeks of solid use, the threads don't take without a bit of pressure.


----------



## Silver

Dillon said:


> Hi Audiophile011, My device is only 2 weeks old, should dust have collected so quickly? I will give it a try any ways, really anoid though, was just getting use to using it and now have to go back to normal cigarettes.



Hi @Dillon - I have never had that problem on my Twisps and I used them for about 2 to 3 months.
Perhaps go past one of the Twisp kiosks with your receipt and hopefully they can check it out and sort you out.


----------



## saiman

Hi there. My very first proper ecigarette was a JustFog 1453. These are not cheap clones but pretty much devices on the same level just at a more reasonable price. Sorry to be brutally honest here but the Twisp is just hellishly expensive. Parts and coils on the Twisp and 1453 are interchangeable with no difference in performance. On both the 1453 and original I have experienced leakage problems. You need to remember that the current Twisp is sort of at the technological level where ecigarettes were 2.5 years ago.

But be that as it may you now have it and it will still help you get of the stinkies. I would NOT recommend the original Twisp juice as there is no health or performance benefit of doing so at such premium. When I first quit stinkies I only wanted non-sweet flavours. The Liqua and Hangseng tobacco range is very good when your palette is still craving that propoer tobacco taste. Look at Liqua Bright Tobacco, American Blend and Cuban Cigar. Or the Hangseng RY4. Over time your taste will change automatically as your preference for Nicotine strength. I started on 18mg now I cant go above 6mg. 

Good luck with the journey and maybe visit a vape meetup to try out a few different technologies just to get a feel what else is out there.


----------



## Ashley A

Stick with it dude. I also started with the Twisps and now I'm 8 months down the line having not smoked a cigarette. This was after smoking for 17 years and more than pack a day. They do the initial job of getting you off, then you can move on to some more exciting equipment but those will feel way to weird coming straight off the stinkies.

I personally couldn't handle all the fruity flavours at first so those kinda made me think twice but the toasted tabacco flavour did the trick and was more normal to me for my hit. Now, I prefer the fruit and desert flavours daily and a sweetish tabacco flavour occasionally. I also can't remember what a real cigarette tastes or feels like, nor do I crave it. It is a journey.


----------



## Dillon

Thanks guys, I did notice the spring and realise when I first screwed the battery on that I needed to apply pressure. I have tried to add a little more pressure. It took once this morning and then as I picked it up the tank and battery separated. Think I need to take it in to see if it is faulty.


----------



## Arthster

The Twisp batteries are good from my experience. and the standard threading works very well with other brands of tanks as well. A workmate nearly gave up vaping because of the same issues you are experiencing. I convinced him to try the Aspire Nautilus mini tank, and he is enjoying the vape from this configuration very much.


----------



## Ashley A

I think you should take it back to a Twisp kiosk to get it checked out. Their customer service and access is probably a good reason for their prices. I took mince back when it stopped firing after a couples weeks and they just swopped it out for new after a quick check and I didn't even take the receipt as I ordered directly from Twisp online and they told m to take it to the nearest kiosk.


----------

